# [SOLVED] Canon EOS Rebel XSi



## squigglethecow

I'm an armature photographer (I enjoy it as a hobby) and I'm looking to upgrade to a DSLR.


I've been looking at the Canon EOS Rebel XSi because it has high ratings on newegg and seems to have been reviewed well for its price range. (see: here and here)

The consensus seems to be that it gives great photo quality and takes pictures quickly - which is important to me (I hate how some point and shoots lag when taking pictures). 

I wanted to see if anyone on here had any opinions on this model though, or if anyone uses something else that they feel is superior. I wouldnt want to go much higher in price than the $589 the XSi costs but at the same time I'm investing in a camera - I dont plan on buying another for years if I can help it. 


So, any opinions/advice?


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Also, what sort of (if any) lens should I look at buying? The stock one seems to be well liked.

What are some specs to look for when buying a lens?


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

The Rebel (known as the 450D here in Australia) is a good entry level DSLR camera with good image quality and easy menu options - it has been around a while now and cameras, like everything else tech based, have upgraded lots since its release.
I have a friend who is a semi-professional and she uses this camera as her workhorse, having spent quite a lot on good quality (professional level - thousands of dollars each) lenses to go with it.
The kit lenses are a good starting point, and if you don't really want to spend big dollars just yet, then they will do the job. Depending on what sort of photos you intend to take an extra lens wouldn't hurt - if you intend to do anything that needs telephoto/zoom you'll find that the kit lens doesn't give you anywhere near enough zoom. Usually you can find most of the Canon DSLR range available as a twin lens kit that comes with the 18-55mm and the 55-250mm lens - this usually costs less than the two items sold separately. 
Lenses make the image - but good glass costs lots of $$$$$ - before rushing out and buying pro or semi pro lenses I would see how you go with the kit/standard lenses - then if you really get bitten by the shutterbug you can always upgrade later.
Hope this helps


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

It helps alot thank you. 

Is there any reason to think the XSi will drop in price this holiday season? Does cannon have any replacement models coming down the line that would cause a price drop?


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

There are some newer models coming out/out now (the 60D for example) but most are up the food chain a few steps and won't necessarily cause price drops down the line - best bet is to keep an eye on local retailers for sale prices which can sometimes (here at least) take quite reasonable amounts off the RRP of a camera.


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

As for flash card performance, what class would you recommend? It seems that c lass 6 if the most popular but is it at all worth it to invest in something faster? 

Note: I was looking at this card. 8gb class 6


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

That should be fine - class 6 is rated for video capture at HD (1920x1080) - more info here
8GB will give you lots of storage too with complex images at your camera's highest resolution should be around 4MB each - less if plainer images
The faster the transfer of information to your card the sooner you can take your next pic - mostly this should be OK unless you intend doing lots of continuous mode shooting - some sports photography, wildlife photography or stopmotion from live scenes are some situations where this may be needed - only then it would be necessary to have the fastest card available. or if you just want to spend money :grin:


----------



## STINEHART

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Pbase has a ton of sample photos you can see. It's a great camera IMO.
http://www.pbase.com/cameras/canon/eos_digital_rebel_xsi
It's a great starter, intermediate DSLR.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Hi 

I have a couple of Canon cameras. One, a 20D has the same stock lens as the Rebel (18~55mm). I have been very pleased with the results from it. 

If the Rebel it the same as the other Canon DSLRs, there will be no noticable shutter lag. The time between switching on and the camera being ready to shoot is also very short (something like 0.5 second)


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Is the Canon EOS Rebel T1i worth the additional $120 more than the XSi?

Also, is the XSi being discontinued? Newegg deactivated it


----------



## TheAtheist

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

I've had the Canon 1000D , a step down from the 450D(or rebel), for about 6 months or so...can't reccomend it enough!! The kit lens is perfectly more than adequate! - I've only added 1 lens in that time, and then only to get more telephoto range!


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

if you are willing to spend that bit more it would be better to go up to the T2i which has better performance all round and stunning video capabilities - otherwise stick with the Xsi
here is a review that shows differences

edit: the newer 60D sort of replaces the 550D in the range (well squeezes it out of the middle ground between the mid range enthusiast 500D to entry level professional 7D) - so many places have the 550D on sale atm


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*



zuluclayman said:


> edit: the newer 60D sort of replaces the 550D in the range (well squeezes it out of the middle ground between the mid range enthusiast 500D to entry level professional 7D) - so many places have the 550D on sale atm


It looks like newegg and amazon have the 550D for $50 off (currently, I'm not sure what the price was before the base price may have dropped).

The 50D(t1i) is $699 on newegg currently while the 550D(t2i) is $849.
I feel like I'm making an investment buying a camera so I don't mind spending more $ if I need to. 
I had originally planned to get the XSi for $589 but its now $619 on amazon. So I figured I should just upgrade to the 50D since its not much more than that. 

Is the 550D(t2i) really worth the extra $150? 



As a side note: Does anyone know why cannon used a different battery for the 550D than it did for the 50D?


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Correction: XSi is $629 on amazon


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

If you can stretch to the 550D then go for it - the reason being it is an upgrade of the 500D, having a better sensor and is 18MP vs 12MP and while MP isn't everything it helps with clarity of images. The 550D also offers much better video capabilities than the 500D.
Read a comparison here

As you say - a camera is an investment and you should be looking to the future - having said that, many photographers consider a camera body to be good for only a few years or so before needing/wanting to upgrade :grin: - lenses are interchangeable, make the image what it is in terms of technical stuff and that's where many spend their big dollars.


----------



## Flatmeat

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Some here will probably disagree with me on brands, but one thing I think everyone here, Canon and Nikon people alike will agree on is me saying that THIS IS NOT A CHEAP HOBBY. Research is your friend. Go to the shops (plural) and talk to the salespeople (plural). Try them out and see. Then reward that salesperson for their time by buying with them rather going online to save a measly $50. Having worked in a couple of camera stores, I have to to say that the Canon is a mighty fine unit. However, I have a Nikon. Go down to a store and feel the different units physically, and don't get hung up on one brand. At the end of the day, any SLR will probably be better than your point-and-shoot. Look at the sony, the olympus, the nikon, the canon etc. Feel them for grip comfort. Remember that they are heavier than your old camera. Will you be able to use it for hours? I have long fingers and find that the canon gives me cramps in the palm because of the thin hand grip. Think about lens quality and expense. Canon make awesome lenses, but the kit lenses that come with the new cameras AREN'T THE GOOD ONES! Again, they're way better than what you've got, but IF later you want to upgrade, these are things to consider.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Hi Flatmeat
Welcome to TSF & especially to the Photographer's Corner :wave:

I agree with most of what you say but would like to add my personal experience. Sure visit several shops to get an idea of what you want but ALSO hit eBay and Google.

The 'bog standard' high street shops are often (not always) box shifters and want to sell extended warranty too. Whereas many of the true dedicated camera shops do have the same product with goodly discounts. As long as you stick to well known names, you shouldn't go wrong. That said I have bought from Hong Kong with no worries at all & I would buy from them again.


The kit lens that comes with 'good' manufactures like Canon, Nikon, Sony etc are, in general excellent lenses. 

OK, go for a professional grade lens but pay *TEN times *plus compared to the kit lens. (I have a Canon 28~300 L IS USM Professional lens - it cost £1800 second hand)

I bought the following Canon kit lens for about £70 (I can't remember the exact price) The following photographs show that very acceptable results can be achieved.
Camera: Canon 20D
Lens: Canon 18 ~ 55mm kit

_For anyone interested, the exif is intact._


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

nice pics Donald :grin:
have heard of (and seen) lots of good results from the 50mm f1.8 lens too - quite a few of my photography friends have one - at a little over AUD$100 they are a bargain! Only criticism seems to be build - they use plastic contruction including the mount so wouldn't be good for constant interchange.


----------



## Flatmeat

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Very nice pics.

I just meant to say that there may be a difference in price later IF upgrades are wanted. So the shopper should just have a little sneaky glance at the lenses with an eye to the future is all. I spent some $ on a long lens a few years back, but I find now that wideangle appeals to me more. But there are so many different ones. I guess all that I am saying is research research research. And not just the units, research yourself. Find out what you want to do with the camera before buying any extra lenses.

You are right though, the glass is good even on the kit lenses. I wasn't trying to suggest that anyone should go for a better lens straight away, just that the kit lenses aren't the best ones the manufacturers do, and lots of people go into the shop with an idea in their head that they want a particular thing because of what they've heard from other people, without realising that what the other person has is higher up the range. 
For example in the shots above, (constructive criticism here) the front columns in particular, and the sides of the building, are a touch distorted. But that's because that lens probably isn't the best for that straight-line work. 
The stocking shot is just beautiful though, the fact that they are curved means that you can't see the distortion, so the shot is better suited to the lens. So I would give the lens maybe a 4, because you have to account for that distortion in composition. 
The expensive lenses are expensive because they don't have those errors, and might get an 8, while the point-and shoot lenses may get a two at best.
A novice though, would see phenomenal colour and great shots, not knowing that composition and lens are just as important as camera. 
If I was trying to sell that camera and lens combo, those two shots would be missing from the examples I showed the customer. The rest of them though, jeez i'd be raving about what that camera can do.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

@ZCM the f/1.8 50mm has the nickname of 'the nifty fifty'. It has an excellent reputation for quality of image but, as you say, it feels plasticy and looks it too. The only reason that I don't have one is that I opted for the Sigma 50mm because its 1:1 macro capability.

@ Flatmeat: Point noted, however the thread was started by Squigglethecow who started off by declaring that he is an amateur with a maximum budget which precluded professional grade lenses. 

With respect to barrel distortion on the images above. Any wide angle lens including pro grade, has barrel distortion. It is caused by convergence. Take a straight line from the centre of the lens to the nearest point of the nearest column. That point will be at the height of the lens, assuming that the camera is held absolutely parallel to the ground. Then as the you start to go above and below the nearest point the columns are getting further away. this creates the convergence above and below the centre point. The barrel effect gets worse the wider the angle is. It is valid to criticise a wide angle lens for that - it is a matter of pure physics.

If I had wanted to , I could have corrected it in Photoshop but I wanted to show what it did return as an image quality. Again, more than adequate for 99.9% of amateur photographers.

If I were to enter the images into an exhibition, I would have spent much time in perfecting it.


----------



## Flatmeat

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Fair call ray:


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

I may want to upgrade the lens later and I had not realized how profound the lens can be to photo-quality, so thanks for covering that I found the discussion enlightening. 

Like Donald predicted though it'll be awhile till I'm ready t upgrade to a professional lens. The T2i is already a pretty big investment for me (as a starving college student) so the kit lens will have to do for awhile  Its a HUGE upgrade from the crappy cannon point and shoot thats several years old. 

Currently I'm hoping to grab one on black Friday. Apparently the deals are supposed to be pretty good this year.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Don't feel bad or disapointed with the kit lens. I do have the pro grade lenses but I still use the kit lens on my 20D. As you can see, a kit lens *is* capable of good quality.

When you get one, let us know what you think - perhaps post some results too.

Edit: the kit lens you will be getting is the same as the kit lens I have.

Regards
:wave:


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Check out http://www.fredmiranda.com

There are reviews of different lenses by folk who own them.

Fredmiranda.com is probably one of the best all round photographer's forum.


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Is it worth investing in another LP-E8 battery? I've only heard about the battery life in passing. 
In my experience point and shoots that use AA batteries can eat through them pretty fast - is the same true for DSLR? (I'm asking because I've never really used DSLR so I dont know what to expect)


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

If you have the budget for it, a second battery never goes astray - as long as you remeber to keep them charged :grin: 
In my experience there is little more frustrating than running out of battery - and it always happens when & where the shot of your lifetime is just about to appear in front of you :sigh:
I always carry a spare for both my camcorder and DSLR in my camera bag - DSLR battery lasts much longer than camcorder - may be different if you are shooting lots of video on your DSLR - mine doesn't do video.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

I'm not sure how to advise, I am almost tempted to say no, save you money.

My reasons:
Many digicams are hungry for battery power - some have 'electronic' viewfinders that are miniature TV screens. They often have focusing servos operating all the time (Nikon 5700) and or LCD screens with back lights... With the Nikon5700, I needed 4 spare batteries & even then I had the odd problem with dead batteries. I would only get a maximum of 80 shots per battery. 

Imaging how I felt when I realised a lifelong dream of visiting the Grand Canyon - I lifted the 5700 only to see 'Dead Battery' indicator. Fortunately, I had a Canon EOS5 film camera and several rolls of 35mm....

However
The Canon and Nikon DSLRs are a different breed.
I can only speak from using a Canon 20D and 5DII. With both cameras, I did buy a spare battery for each - Only once have I needed to use the spare. It was on a wedding shoot where I took 1400 photos.

I get between 650 to 800 shots per battery. I often forget to switch the cameras off...

I see no reason that the T2i will not have a similar longevity.

For arguments sake, lets halve the life ...If you expect to need to take more than 300~400 photos before being able to recharge, then yes, get a spare. If not, then save your money....

If you do decide to get a spare, look on ebay for the battery model and buy a third party unit. My 20D spare is a third party one and it gives me the same capacity as the Canon one but for a very low cost. :smile:

All that said, As ZCM suggests get one, it is comforting knowing that you have the power!


----------



## Mack

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Not sure if you covered this already but IMHO if your getting a kit lens get one with image stabiliser. Its worth having to reduce blur because of shake or low light.

Edit-> As above extra battery and a back-up SD card. I'm told there is nothing like traveling for a few hours to a shoot and your card fails after a few shots.


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Looks like the T2i will be $799 for black friday.


----------



## squigglethecow

*Re: Canon EOS Rebel XSi*

Alright! 
My T2i is on its way from newegg. 

I was also able to squeeze into one of the last 3 spots for an Intro to Digital Photography class next semester.

Thank you guys, you've all been really helpful


----------



## zuluclayman

Glad we could help and enjoy your new camera :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

... and come back here with some pictures :wave:


----------



## Flatmeat

An extra battery certainly won't break your back when trying to lift your bag. :smile:

I'd also put one UV filter and one Polarising filter (in the appropriate size, which for Canon kit lenses should be 55mm) on your christmas list, they can make a massive difference to your shots and they make good stocking stuffers for the photographer in the family... :wink:

I was up at King's Park and took these just to show customers what the filters can do.

Without CPL










With CPL


----------



## squigglethecow

I haven't had a chance to take many photos (finals week is next week) but I did post a few I took earlier today on my website here. 

Not all of the photos I've uploaded were taken on the T2i but the ones on December 3 (most of the front page) are taken on it. Stock lens, no filter or anything. Constructive criticism always welcome


----------



## DonaldG

Hey - they look good. Congrats, you have some nice kit now. The stock lens can & will produce some great images as you can see from those I posted earlier. I have the same lens on mt Canon 20D...

Great stuff!

All the best wishes for your finals...:wave:


----------

